

Bad copyright rules killed Hadfield's Space Oddity - mattm
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/entertainment/copyright+rules+killed+Hadfield+Space+Oddity/9842445/story.html

======
moomin
Although I'll miss Hadfield's rendition, I'm a lot more worried about zombie
copyright than copyright being exercised by living artists on work they
created. (Create, in this case, when the artists was significantly less well-
off than Chris Hadfield.)

Get angry about Sherlock Holmes and Donald Duck first.

